# Low current = algae?



## holocron (May 29, 2005)

Hey there,

I have been dealing with either a hair algae or beard algae problem for months now. One thing I fixed recently was a clogged hose from my canister filter, this made the current much faster. I noticed a lot of changes once the current picked up, the fish were much happier and it seemed to help my algae issue a little. Is there a direct relationship to low current and algae growth (beard or cladaphora/hair)?

my forground plants and mosses are just getting hammered by the stuff, any help would be great.

thanks.
-h

ps- maybe someone could detail the roll of a good current in a planted tank... thanks!


----------



## fisherelli (Oct 22, 2005)

I read something in these forums a while back about BGA being affected by current. The poster said he/she directed a jet of water on a patch of BGA and it went away. Not first hand experience, but thats' all I have to offer


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

This is what happened when I had limited water flow to the left side of the tank...


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes, that's why a school of corydoras can be sometimes effective in combatting the BGA on the substrate. On the other hand in my experience BBA is not affected by the current. Overall, it is hard to say current alone is a sufficient condition to eliminate algae.


----------

